# Flys bothering my mice making them sick???



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Heya.

I have three cages with mice in them: My boys and baby male mice, my doe and her young, and my girls and baby female mice. Well i put 1 inch - 2 inches of saw dust wood chip material specified for mice in their cages and i clean it every 2 days. I dump out old water and old food that wasn't ate each morning and give them fresh. So they are taken care of, and i handle each one daily. Well latly the flies are all over their cages, and in it. I have tried everything from netting to plants to candles to fly traps. I didn't want to spray because of animals in my gradge getting sick. My mices' hair looks greesy or un taken care of, they are lacking energy (when you put your hand in their they just lay there, and they have super squinty eyes. They remind me of a high person if that is a good way of explaining it. Is it because of the flies? What can i do to help? My parents won't let me bring them inside.

I also just had a rabbit go to the vet because she had fly strike. It is where flies layed eggs on her rear end, and maggots hatched and started eating her skin into her body. I had to pay for extensive meds and stuff for her, just to save her. I have her in the house because if flies land on her she will die... So i know the flies are a huge problem.

How do i stop them before i lose all my mice????  Im scared for them


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have no idea what you can do about the flies that would be safe for the mice but I imagine if the flies are actually getting to the mice they could be effecting their health because of the germs they might be bringing in, never mind the things the flies themselves actually do. The reason the mice look greasy is because no one is grooming them and they are not grooming themselves which is a pretty bad sign from what I understand. Is there anything you can cover the cage with that will allow ventilation but not allow the flies in the cage at least until you come up with a permanent solution? like cheese cloth or something?


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I tryed to put cloth on their cage and it caused a lot of moisture to be in their cages.  My poor miceys!! Im going to try a smaller type of netting if i can find one. Can i put something like a spray around their cages??


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It could be the heat. It could be the saw dust-that stuff can really cause respiratory annoyance. if you are worried about flies you can use screen door material I bet, it's VERY small yet allows a lot of ventilation. It's found at hardware stores nationwide in rolls, pretty cheaply.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You could try burning citronella candles near the cages. Also, I have one of those fly-zapper blue lights in my hobby room and never have a fly problem.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Or you could use those sticky paper things that hang down from the ceiling if your parents don't want you using electricity. I don't know if you have them in the states but they are good. Mosquito net hung over the mice? How hot is it there at the mo? They may be too hot & that could be causing the lethargy. Sawdust isn't the best bedding as Tinyhartmouseries said it does cause respiratory problems. I use Megazorb and my mice are alot happier ( My oldest mouse has been doing those funny little jumps when they are happy and she hasn't jumped since she was little)


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you have any pictures?

It sounds to me like a ventilation problem which will cause the unkempt coats and attract flies.

If there is any dampness in the cages (along with droppings/wee) it is likely to attract flies.

How big are your cages and how many mice in each....too many mice in not enough space will again make the cages attract flies and require frequent (daily) clean out. It will be poor air quality, heat, and damp that kill the mice, or indeed fly strike....a nasty horrid thing.

I would do some googling and check the recommended area of cage space per mouse and make sure you have enough.

Are they in tanks or plastic boxes or wire cages? If plastic boxes you could add more ventilation. You could also add a dehumidifier to the room, or a fan to ensure the air quality and circulation is as good as it can be...and flies hate fans!

Let us know how you get on.

Flies are not attracted to dry, clean uncrowded cages. Change this and you will loose the flies. A few fly strips will keep you clear of them.


----------

